
iOS 12 CarPlay Is Getting Google Maps and Waze - artsandsci
https://www.slashgear.com/ios-12-carplay-is-getting-google-maps-and-waze-04532829/
======
mrep
It's about time. In fact, if they would have announced this a month ago, I
probably wouldn't have bought a pixel 2 recently since that was my major gripe
with my old iphone 6s.

